# I lie to near and dear ones, in order to drink whiskey....



## skitfitta

Hello,

I would really appreciate some help with translating the following sentence, which is too long to put in the topic title: ''I lie to near and dear ones, in order to drink whisky in good company''. This might not be an perfect English sentence, I just translated it from the Swedish sentence ''Jag ljuger för nära och kära för att dricka whisky i gott sällskap''. Google translate has proposed the following translation: ''Mentimur ad carorum, ad bibendum in cupam comittem''. How does that sound? Does that sentence work or do you have some better ideas? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Scholiast

salvete amici!

A better illustration of the utter uselessness of Google translate would be hard to find. I see that skitfitta is a newcomer (to whom of course, a hearty welcome), so has not yet encountered the usual strictures against G-t: it generates nonsense (and in this instance a bad mis-spelling).

The first problem is the sense of to "lie": does _ljuger_ mean "tell untruths" or "recline for rest/sleep"? And this in turn means that the sense of "to near and dear ones" is also unclear.

For "...in order to drink..." &c. you could get away with something like _ad aquam vitae bibendam inter comites caros.

_If skitfitta could amplify what is intended in the first part of the sentences, no doubt someone here can help further.

Σ


----------



## skitfitta

Thanks for the welcome and your reply! 

By ''lie''/''ljuger'' I mean telling what is not true. So the meaning of the first part is that I tell near and dear ones things that are not true, in order to...


----------



## Naemnik

Edit: oh... you mean lie as in "deceive."
what is the connection between deception and having good company?


----------



## skitfitta

It means that you come up with false excuses to be able to meet good friends instead


----------



## Naemnik

Decipio proximos carosque ut apud amicos bibam


----------



## skitfitta

Thank you for your reply, but is it a translation of the sentence in the first post or the one in my last post? At least I'm fairly sure amicos would refer to ''friends'' rather than ''company'' as I intended.


----------



## wandle

You could say: _*necessarios intimosque fallo, ut in conviviis bibam*_.

*Necessarii* and _*intimi *_included one's closest relatives and friends; c_*onvivia*_ were banquets or drinking parties.


----------



## djmc

It's all very well going to the pub, or frequenting drinking parties, but one didn't drink whiskey there. Distilled alchohol wasn't known in Classical times, and wine was normally diluted with water. Distillation was invented by the Arabs. Aqua vitae (water of life) is the medieval and post medieval Latin for distilled alcohol. Aquavit and similar is used in some areas to denote the local distilled spirit. Whiskey (Irish) or whisky (Scotch) are derived from Gaelic translations of this. If you specifically want to talk about strong alcohol you could say ut aquam vitae bibam.


----------



## Scholiast

salvete iterum



> If you specifically want to talk about strong alcohol you could say ut aquam vitae bibam.



...as suggested (more or less) in #2.

Σ


----------

